# Beethoven - Choral double LP released by the World Record club codes TE 277 TE 228



## inanimatecarbonrod (Jul 21, 2013)

So i have come into the possession of this record and all i can find about it on the net is a site which is mainly admiring the artwork from it - http://aworldrecordcollection.net/beethoven-chorale/
And then a picture from someones flickr account.
I was wondering if anyone here had any other info about it and it's release? I can't even find the year.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

inanimatecarbonrod said:


> So i have come into the possession of this record and all i can find about it on the net is a site which is mainly admiring the artwork from it - http://aworldrecordcollection.net/beethoven-chorale/
> And then a picture from someones flickr account.
> I was wondering if anyone here had any other info about it and it's release? I can't even find the year.


Schuricht's 9th symphony was an HMV recording from 1959,it was awarded the Grand Prix Du Disque.
I have it and think it is very good indeed.
Shura Cherkassky made a number of recordings specially for World Record Club in 1963 and Beethoven's "Eroica" Variations were included. Everything that he did was always fascinating. These recordings have just been reissued by Guild recently.
WRC was eventually bought up by EMI,they were based in Richmond, Surrey in the UK.


----------

